# I want to feel better



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I want to feel better.I know there are things that can help you.but it involeves side pains. I think there should be something to help all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i say we all ecome scientests. We could all ban togher and find the cure.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Skater,there are treatments out their that cna help you without side pains. it is just a case of trial and error!Hang in there!!Sarah x


----------

